# Scared? or just irritated? Awake during the day?



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2012)

Snow has been up and about lately during the day. She runs around her cage and goes on her wheel for about an hour or two. I've been freaked out about it because the other two Hedgehogs I own act like a normal Hedgehog should. Now Snow gets up during the day once in a blue moon, but now it's almost every day. I don't bother her til the night time. She has suddenly become even more terrified of me and my boyfriend and we handle her at night time only. She likes being held a certain way, if you don't she will bite and NOT let go. She will also bite when we put her back in her cage, almost like she doesn't like her cage. But she never did this before and she's had the cage since January(When I rescued her).

She's also been losing a lot of quills. She's about a year and a month old. and just two weeks ago she suddenly started losing a lot of quills sort of like she was quilling all over again. I've also noticed that a lot of the quills on her head and other places she can reach with her mouth were chewed off. I tried looking up some information about it but I've gotten nothing. my last resort was to turn to you guys before I bring her to a vet.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

She's separated from the other hedgehogs right? I think the waking up in the daytime is okay, I don't think there's anything wrong with that.

I don't know what is going on with the biting and quills but I am sure someone else will give their input


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

If she likes being up during the day, maybe she'd feel better if you held her during the day when she's awake?


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2012)

And yes she is seperated from the other Hedgehogs. They each have their own C&C cage. But is it really normal for a Hedgehog to be active during the day and enjoy being up during the day rather then at night?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Short Answer, yes. 

Long answer, Reginald doesn't like being pulled out of his cage past 1800. Like, he'll get super grumpy and huffy and won't want to do much of anything. He's actually a lot more comfortable getting pulled out in the day time, even being super active around noon. Hedgehogs. *shakes head*


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

With the quill loss and biting at her quills it sounds like she has something going on with her skin that's making her really uncomfortable. I would have her checked out by a vet, treated with revolution just in case its mites and if that doesn't help look into maybe a bacterial or fungal infection. If she's uncomfortable that would explain both the getting up during the day and the biting.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2012)

nikki said:


> With the quill loss and biting at her quills it sounds like she has something going on with her skin that's making her really uncomfortable. I would have her checked out by a vet, treated with revolution just in case its mites and if that doesn't help look into maybe a bacterial or fungal infection. If she's uncomfortable that would explain both the getting up during the day and the biting.


I've checked her so many times and brought her to the vet. She doesn't have mites. The vet said it was just her behavior at the time. She's been doing a LOT better now. Doesn't bite as hard and hasn't bitten any of her quills.


----------

